# How to Recertify for the NREMT?



## AndrewMann (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello, I'm currently a certified EMT in CA and have been working as one for a year now. I plan on moving out of CA sometime within the next year and as a result would like to recertify my NREMT. I've redone my CPR cert, I've taken care of the 48 hours of CE's (through a Human Anatomy/Physiology class at my college) but still need to do a 24 hour refresher. I'm looking to do one online if possible, and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on which one I should choose? Also, after I've done the refresher, where do I go from there? Do I need to go somewhere to recertify? Do I need to take the NREMT examination again? Any info I can get would be a huge help, thank you so much!


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 8, 2016)

I am currently in the process of completing the 24 hour refresher at EMT Fire Training, which is completely online. It's competitively priced, well put-together, and well supported. 

Recert instructions are explained the EMT Recertification brochure on the NREMT website. Basically you choose hours or retest, and you seem to have chosen hours. Simply complete the refresher and submit your recert, all online. 

Others may have other refresher input, this is just based off of my sole experience. There are a couple online programs out there.


----------



## AndrewMann (Feb 8, 2016)

Grimes said:


> I am currently in the process of completing the 24 hour refresher at EMT Fire Training, which is completely online. It's competitively priced, well put-together, and well supported.
> 
> Recert instructions are explained the EMT Recertification brochure on the NREMT website. Basically you choose hours or retest, and you seem to have chosen hours. Simply complete the refresher and submit your recert, all online.
> 
> Others may have other refresher input, this is just based off of my sole experience. There are a couple online programs out there.


Ok perfect! That is exactly what I needed to know. Thank you so much for the help!


----------

